# lyft is hiding how to call them. well here is there direct #



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

844 313 3667 it will work for pax and drivers . your welcome.


----------



## Another Ant (Jun 3, 2019)

Thank you.

Lyft has always been more difficult to contact than Uber.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Sweet I hope I remember to enter this into my phone.


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

kingcorey321 said:


> 844 313 3667 it will work for pax and drivers . your welcome.


* there direct # [their direct #]

You're welcome.*


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

kingcorey321 said:


> 844 313 3667 it will work for pax and drivers . your welcome.


Now that you posted this number it will be out of service shortly.


----------



## Azpilot2211 (Mar 17, 2018)

I just use the attorney general's website and post my grievance, then post on Twitter that I did so. Usually the problem is solved rather quickly.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

peteyvavs said:


> Now that you posted this number it will be out of service shortly.


That's really messed up. They are taking 50% of the fare and can't answer questions?


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

June132017 said:


> That's really messed up. They are taking 50% of the fare and can't answer questions?


not just 50 were seeing 75 % rush hour there taxing ghetto talk charging pax more . i seen a 3 dollar fare they charged the pax 13 bucks


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Wouldn't the 24/7 help hotline work just as well?


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

What 24×7 hotline?


----------



## Fastrider23 (Dec 18, 2017)

Another Ant said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Lyft has always been more difficult to contact than Uber.


Disagree. With Uber you have to look for forms that are relevant so someone will contact you back in the app. With the Lyft help, you just contact them through the help section. Lyft was extremely responsive. With Uber, my contact via having to find a form that wasn't directly what I was looking for to contact them was tedious and my inquery wasn't even resolved yet after replying back. Lyft support was easy to contact and excellent to deal with.

Juno was also a pleasure to deal with when I contacted them in the past. No need to have phone number as email support with Lyft is excellent, but if it doesn't get dealt with via email, they will escalate and give you a contact number if necessary.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Fastrider23 said:


> Disagree. With Uber you have to look for forms that are relevant so someone will contact you back in the app. With the Lyft help, you just contact them through the help section. Lyft was extremely responsive. With Uber, my contact via having to find a form that wasn't directly what I was looking for to contact them was tedious and my inquery wasn't even resolved yet after replying back. Lyft support was easy to contact and excellent to deal with.
> 
> Juno was also a pleasure to deal with when I contacted them in the past. No need to have phone number as email support with Lyft is excellent, but if it doesn't get dealt with via email, they will escalate and give you a contact number if necessary.


this is not so . with uber you can just click help then scroll down click call . you only can call uber if your not on a ride .


----------

